# Got to see this!!!



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

It's not in English but German, It doesn't matter my mouth was wide open watching it.







:haha:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I think I need some help!! Polaris


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

were is it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

```
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4445049/Quad_Erfurt_2008_brute_force_750
```


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that belt had to be wet!
might want to look into getting some snorkels.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ewwwwww.

I hated to watch that. Guess thats what keeps parts makers in buisiness tho.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

i think some tires would help too.lol. my kids bmx has bigger tires.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

all he needed was some more water in the airbox and cvt and he would have gotten out easier. lol.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Guarino113 said:


> all he needed was some more water in the airbox and cvt and he would have gotten out easier. lol.


I just about started crying when he fired it back up after it stalled. I think that's the point at which I probably would have one of my buddies pull me out.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

shows how much abuse it can take.. i felt bad for that brute..


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

i can smell the belt smoke from here!!


----------



## Laekcim (Jul 24, 2010)

OHHH My that is crazy, just goes to show there is no cure for stupid.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Laekcim said:


> OHHH My that is crazy, just goes to show there is no cure for stupid.


Thats exactly what I was thinking... That guy does not need to be on a 4 wheeler at all... I am not sure I would trust him on my son's bicycle... LOL


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think if it is possible for a person to be THAT ignorant then perhaps he deserved it lol


----------

